# Berlin



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been to Berlin several times, but the Dragon has never been, so I am thinking of drifting over there after the Rhine & Mozel in May/June. Has anyone stayed around there, and any tips please.

May as well plan the holiday, not going out in this snow again


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes, I've been a couple of times in the motorhome and love it.

Stayed at Camping Sanssouci in Potsdam first time. Pleasant site in pine woods next to lake with small (very small!) beach. The pitch to which I was conducted was fully serviced (water, hook-up, grey waste) and reasonably close to the facilities. Decent restaurant and luxuries like hairdresser and fitness club. Fair walk to public transport but site operates a (free) minibus to the local tram terminal first thing in the morning and you just phone up in the evening for them to come out for you.

Second time we stayed at Gatow. Organised in true German fashion - we weren't allowed to escape on our final morning until our electricity meter had been read and it took some time to find the electrician with the keys. Good public transport both to Berlin and, in the opposite direction, to Potsdam (changing to ferry and train _en route_).

It's a fair slog from Berlin to the Channel ports - about 5-600 miles, so plan to stop somewhere on your way home. There's a very pleasant site in Dusseldorf (Campingpark Meerbusch) which is just about half-way. There's also a Stellplatz in Dusseldorf by the Rhine, but it has no facilities whatsoever, and it may now be inside the emissions zone, so if you haven't got an Umwelt sticker, you'd best avoid it.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We stayed at the Stellplatz on Chaussestrasse in Berlin. About 2 miles from the city centre, and on the tram route, or an interesting walk. Just inside the emmissions zone - but getting an Umwelt sticker is straightforward.

Rick


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Berlin Campgrounds*

Similarly, I'm looking for 3 nights in June. Thought about Sanssouci and Gatow so thanks for the info on both of those. Does anyone have any views on the other campgrounds such as Kladow and Krossinsee? Would like a camp with easy transport in to Berlin.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

have been to Berlin a few times, however never with the MH. But from friends I know two "stellplatz" type sites:

WohnmobilPark Berlin, in Tegel, and WoMo-Treff Berlin. The latter also has an entry here in our database. Both sites have good public transport connections, and both can be booked on-line. Both sites are located outside of Berlin's "Umweltzone" (low emission zone), which is important to know as since 2010 Berlin requires a green Umwelt sticker.

At first glance WohnmobilPark might look cheaper, but here you pay extra for EHU and for use of the sanitary block. WoMo-Treff is "all inclusive", however it is located under a frequently used flight path to Tegel airport.

There are quite a few more, but these two I know something about.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

